# Any other web sites similar to Hulu?



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Are there any other web sites similar to Hulu?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think Veoh might be.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Good question. I like hulu, but their movie selection is quite limited.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

YouTube started adding movies and tv shows recently

http://www.youtube.com/movies
http://www.youtube.com/shows


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

i use http://tv.blinkx.com/ for tv shows and http://85.17.168.10/Watch_Free_Movies.html for movies.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.havenvideo.com/

Haven Video is an online video forum and is where I look first for stuff as new stuff is constantly added and the posters all monitor the links to see if they're mot working anymore and add new ones, etc. It saves me the time of looking through other sites because they already have. Sometimes they don't have something I want so I have to search through these others, which can also be very good.

The movies and TV shows on these sites are all online, no downloading.

I don't use them that often actually despite having so many. I mainly use them to find episodes of TV shows that I missed or that my PVR didn't record right.

http://www.freetvonline.com/
http://tv-video.net/
http://s14.alluc.org/
http://videostic.com/
http://www.flickpeek.com/
http://joox.net/
http://show-links.tv/
http://www.cyfe.com/
http://watch-movies.me/
http://www.joost.com/
http://www.fancast.com/
http://www.havenvideo.com/
http://www.freeonlineepisodes.net/
http://supertv.me/
http://tvscreenonline.com/forum.php
http://www.moviejock.com/
http://crackle.com/
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/
http://www.freemoviescinema.com/
http://www.yourtvlinks.com/
http://moviefather.com/
http://www.freemoviespuppy.com/
http://watch-movies.me/
http://www.movieonline.cc/


----------

